# sheep butter, is it possible?



## lorian

Hoping someone can help me here. I really want to get some milking sheep for the easily digested milk, but we really like having butter too. I don't have room for both sheep and cow, so is it possible to make butter out of sheeps milk? Anyone have directions for doing it?
Thanks


----------



## Meg Z

I'm not milking my sheep so I may be way off base here (wouldn't be the first time) ...but I was under the impression that sheep's milk wasn't really a good drinking milk, but was rather too thick for that. I thought it mostly went for cheese and soap making. I'd love to be wrong about that, though, 'cause I intend to try some milking next spring!. 

Now, I am familiar with goat's milk, and I know it is regarded as an easily digested milk. It's naturally homogenized, with smaller fat particles of a different type than cow's milk.

kesoaps, I know you're milking...what do you say?

Meg


----------



## kesoaps

Sheep's milk has a sweeter taste than goat milk and many people do prefer it. Like goat milk, it's easier to digest than cow, but it's also higher than goat in many key nutrients and minerals, including the B vitamins, zinc, folic acid and more. They don't milk year around, but the milk freezes better than cow or goat milk, so some families just stock up for the winter.

As for butter...I think it can be done, but I've not tried it myself. I do recall reading that not many people do it just because it's not a valuable end product (obviously a commercial dairy conversation!)


----------



## Meg Z

Goody, goody!! lorian, I'm so glad you asked that question! Thanks!

I hope you get the actual answer to your question, now that I hijacked it off track!

Meg


----------



## bergere

I love sheep's milk,,,and the rare times I have had sheep's butter and cream...
Oh the stuff is heaven!
Wish I had more access to those kinds of products.
Do eat lots of sheep's cheese!!

Much prefer it over goat and I can't drink any cow dairy or said products.

Sheep products do not bother me for what ever reason.


----------



## kesoaps

lorian, here are a couple of links with instructions. I don't think it's very hard; I've seen kids shaking a jar of cream that's turned to butter, so how hard could it be? 

http://www.goodbyecitylife.com/home/making-butter.htm

http://www.ehow.com/how_5815_fry-egg.html


----------



## Meg Z

kesoaps said:


> I've seen kids shaking a jar of cream that's turned to butter, so how hard could it be?



That's how I used to make goat butter, so I don't see why not. Heck, if they can make yak butter, I guess you can make butter out of any milk!


----------



## lorian

I've been buying sheeps milk from an Amish farmer here, when it's "in season".
Our whole family likes it (they dislike goat milk) and I think it tastes light-years better than goats or cows milk. I'd like to talk to someone who has actually made sheeps butter because I've had very different responses to this question before, but no one I know has ever actually tried it!

We did make yougurt and Kefir from the sheeps milk and the taste was indescribably wonderful !!!!!! :baby04:


----------



## GrannyCarol

I am very interested in sheep for milk. My husband keeps telling me I need to taste sheep's milk first to see if I like it... but I figure if that is what I have to drink, I can get used to it! I'm more interested in health, freshness, growing my own for our family, etc. 

I would enjoy hearing from someone who has made butter from sheep's milk. I haven't even found out yet if the cream separates well or not!  I want to make butter and cheese too. 

So, please, those of you that milk sheep, give us the lowdown! 

~ Carol


----------



## MommaSasquatch

GrannyCarol said:


> I am very interested in sheep for milk. My husband keeps telling me I need to taste sheep's milk first to see if I like it... but I figure if that is what I have to drink, I can get used to it!


When we were at that stage of contemplation I couldn't get any sheep's milk to drink, but we tried some Old Chatham sheep's milk yogurt and it is DIVINE! Sooo creamy and sweet.

http://www.blacksheepcheese.com/pages/yogurt_facts.html


----------



## lorian

I've heard the problem with goat and sheeps milk butter is that the cream does not seperate, so instructions on how to make butter may be a bit more complicated than making butter with cows milk. Butter is important to our family (that loves to bake) and before we invest I need to know.

There HAS to be SOMEONE out there that has at least tried this? :shrug: 
Maybe I should hop to the goats forum and see if anyone knows if making goats butter would be a similar process.

Does anyone know of any books that talk about sheeps milk butter?
I truely can't find any info. on the net about it specifically.
Maybe when I figure this all out I should start a web site !


----------



## GrannyCarol

lorian - 

Please do! I have not yet been able to find anyone talk about making butter from sheep's milk, so I don't know if it is like goat's, like cow's or something else? I guess you can make butter from goat's milk, but the information is hard to find as to how and how difficult it is. 

~ Carol


----------



## IMContrary

Try to find yourself a copy of Olivia Mills' book Practical Sheep Dairying. I think (I'd have to dig my copy out) that she says it seperates about like goat milk, maybe a bit easier as there is more fat in the milk to begin with. I do remember her saying that if you use an electric seperator that the milk has to be fairly warm or else it won't work properly.


----------



## kesoaps

The book is incredibly expensive at this point; I think I heard someone paid about $90 for it recently. 

Here are some links that should help you. Because goat and sheep milk are similar enough in terms of the fat globules, I suspect the same method would apply:

http://drinc.ucdavis.edu/goat6.htm
http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/info/butter.shtml
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Home...ou_Can_Make__Goat_Butter__Without_a_Separator
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milk-goatvscow.htm


----------



## IMContrary

If you want to get a copy of Practical Sheep Dairying, your local public library might be able to find one through their inter-library loan system. It is surprising the books that are available that way.


----------



## Triffin

Assuming it's locally available; 
Why not just get some sheep's milk
and try churning it yourself ?? :shrug: 

Triff ..


----------



## GrannyCarol

Triff,

I live in the middle of nowhere - if I want sheep's milk, I'll probably have to get a sheep to milk!  So, while I am interested in doing this, I want as much information as possible before I do that!

~ Carol


----------



## Sandi

i know this is a super old thread, but just would add that we were living in spain recently where sheep dairying is more common than here and i see tons of material in spanish about sheep milk butter and in general it appears similar to goat milk butter so, just a little support for those making this comparison.


----------



## lambs.are.cute

The cream does seperate out. It seems to depend on the animal (I've had 4 ewes so far milked) on how much and how long it takes. The cream is incredably thick - you could spread it like butter - when cold but does eventually mix back into the milk.


----------



## Sunmill

We have dairy sheep, and yes! It is very possible to make butter! 

My first attempt was a complete success and every batch since has been too. Of course it's easier with a cream separator, but I just leave it in the 2qt jar in the fridge to separate for 2-3 days then skim the cream off the top.
Now here's where I cheat, I have a KA stand mixer so I put the cream in there with the whisk and run it as long as it takes. It's super simple and tastes absolutely divine!
As with any dairy animal, their milk varies throughout their lactation. I find the cream separates easier in the first 2 months and last month of their lactation, it also depends on what they are eating.
Hope this helps


----------



## Bytheyard

I know this is really old but how long does it take in your kitchen aid mixer? I am currently going on 30 minutes and do have separation but not complete serperation.




Sunmill said:


> We have dairy sheep, and yes! It is very possible to make butter!
> 
> My first attempt was a complete success and every batch since has been too. Of course it's easier with a cream separator, but I just leave it in the 2qt jar in the fridge to separate for 2-3 days then skim the cream off the top.
> Now here's where I cheat, I have a KA stand mixer so I put the cream in there with the whisk and run it as long as it takes. It's super simple and tastes absolutely divine!
> As with any dairy animal, their milk varies throughout their lactation. I find the cream separates easier in the first 2 months and last month of their lactation, it also depends on what they are eating.
> Hope this helps


----------



## ecrowleyky

lorian said:


> Hoping someone can help me here. I really want to get some milking sheep for the easily digested milk, but we really like having butter too. I don't have room for both sheep and cow, so is it possible to make butter out of sheeps milk? Anyone have directions for doing it?
> Thanks


We have dairy sheep and we make butter. It's super easy. Scoop some of the cream off the top of the milk jug, put it in a blender and puree for a few minutes. Drain off the whey using a cheese cloth. Salt to taste and your done. it's easy, and tastes greate!


----------



## Sandi

GrannyCarol said:


> I am very interested in sheep for milk. My husband keeps telling me I need to taste sheep's milk first to see if I like it... but I figure if that is what I have to drink, I can get used to it! I'm more interested in health, freshness, growing my own for our family, etc.
> 
> I would enjoy hearing from someone who has made butter from sheep's milk. I haven't even found out yet if the cream separates well or not!  I want to make butter and cheese too.
> 
> So, please, those of you that milk sheep, give us the lowdown!
> 
> ~ Carol


It tastes like ice cream!


----------



## Joleneakamama

My two cents worth. 
We use a cream separator so the cream is heavy to start with. Then I add a little buttermilk to the warm (100 degree F ) cream and let it stand a few hours before chilling it. To make butter it should be about 60 degrees (if I remember right) I put it in a dough mixer with a batter paddle and have butter in less then 2 minutes. Then I drain the buttermilk and wash it right in the mixer by adding cold water, mixing and draining a few times. Then add salt and work the water out.
It is the best butter we have ever had, and keeps a good flavor for many weeks.


----------

